

WooThemes still distributing exploitable code with Themes - damncabbage
https://gist.github.com/2523147#gistcomment-292415

======
damncabbage
This is just to highlight the present risk still associated with using
WooThemes.

Current users aren't affected, but now's a good time to re-evaluate if you're
a prospective user.

